# [OT] Cada Cuanto Actualizas tu arbol portage?

## JotaCE

El titulo del post lo dice todo

----------

## Stolz

Yo más o menos cada semana

----------

## Ferdy

Dos o tres veces al mes.

- ferdy

----------

## the incredible hurd

Portage muy a menudo, casi a diario, básicamente para comprobar todos los posibles GLSA que puedan afectarme. tarea cron.

Con respecto al sistema Gentoo, soy impredecible, no tengo crons. Pero una vez al mes o así tras consultar los foros y bugzilla para asegurarme de que no ha surgido nada de tipo libexpat (aquella experiencia me marcó, fué como una vacuna de sentido común inyectada en el trasero). Aún así los downtimes son imprevisibles, dado que no se avisan convenientemente creo y no estoy en ninguna lista de correo porque me aburren soberanamente.

Aún actualizando casi una vez al mes o menos sé que cualquier otro día tendré otro downtime, tipo libexpat y que es inevitable: por eso conviven varias distribuciones en mis equipos con Gentoo... En tres de ellos convive con debian y

en el que más uso de ellos con Debian GNU/Hurd.

No voto dado que las respuestas a tus preguntas (dos en una) no son la misma.

----------

## achaw

Una vez por semana, o dos. Soy bastante ansioso.

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Ahhhy no sé!   :Very Happy: 

Por épocas todos los días, pero cuando me entra algo en la cabeza no me recuerdo de Portage hasta por dos o tres semanas. xD

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, pues para mis sistemas personales a diario siempre que puedo, no soy estricto, por un motivo simple, me he dado cuenta que me cuesta menos hacer actualizaciones cortas y revisar los cambios de pocos paquetes y sus configuraciones que esperar más tiempo y que se acumulen.

Con respecto a los servidores que mantengo, es otro tema a parte, sigo la antigua política, si te funciona para que tocarlo. Solo por no dejarlos obsoletos y luego necesitar un pequeño paquete para corregir algo o añadir de vez en cuando y cuando hay bajones de carga de los mismos, como las temporadas de vacaciones del personal, o algún puente que me toque currar, pues me planeo y actualizo, no sin antes prepararme un poco lo que toca, como probar antes esas actualizaciones en otro equipo.

----------

## luisx

 :Laughing:  yo cada vez que tengo tiempo, y creo que eso es mas  o menos como cada dos semanas, pero ahora no porque se frego mi disco duro   :Embarassed: 

saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Bueno, pues para mis sistemas personales a diario siempre que puedo, no soy estricto, por un motivo simple, me he dado cuenta que me cuesta menos hacer actualizaciones cortas y revisar los cambios de pocos paquetes y sus configuraciones que esperar más tiempo y que se acumulen.
> 
> 

 

Ya con eso lo has dicho casi todo... solo remarcar que si estas mucho tiempo sin actualizar has de darle al --deep.... y ahi empieza el coñazo... aunque antes lo hacia CADA DIA, ahora me espero 3 dias aproximadamente... esa libexpat... me dio muy fuerte...

----------

## i92guboj

Más o menos cada tres días. El servidor me gusta tenerlo a punto, aunque el kernel en realidad y los parches del mismo los mantengo a mano y no mediante portage (me revienta tener que descargar un kernel completo en cada patchlevel, cuando normalmente el parche pillaría solo unos kb).

Como el resto de equipos toman el portage del mismo servidor con nfs, pues se actualizan también cada tres días (en lo que a portage se refiere), pero en mi desktop no suelo hacer actualizaciones con una pauta fija. Las hago cuando me acuerdo... que lo mismo es cada dos o tres días, o lo mismo cada varias semanas, según lo ocupado que esté en cada época.

----------

## ensarman

la verdad lo actualizo cuando me acurdo, aveces es cada dia, o aveces puede ser a la semana, depende las ganas que tenga de actulizar XD

----------

## ekz

Faltó la opción "varias veces al día"   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos

----------

## darkevil

el portage casi todos los días (si estoy por casa) y el sistema una vez a la semana mas o menos, también depende del  tiempo que eche delante de la máquina.

----------

## ackward

un emerge sync bastante a menudo, 3 veces por semana. El sistema es otra historia, miro que paquetes hay que instalar con un "-upD world" y si hay alguna actualizacion que me interesa la pongo. En general paso de subidas de versiones simples de -r1 a -r2, paquetes complicados o actualizaciones masivas de librerias o entornos graficos.

----------

## ebray187

Podría decir que cada semana, aunque no soy tan estricto; aveces cada tres días, otras cada un mes y así...

----------

## pacho2

 *ackward wrote:*   

> un emerge sync bastante a menudo, 3 veces por semana. El sistema es otra historia, miro que paquetes hay que instalar con un "-upD world" y si hay alguna actualizacion que me interesa la pongo. En general paso de subidas de versiones simples de -r1 a -r2, paquetes complicados o actualizaciones masivas de librerias o entornos graficos.

 

Creo que deberías echar un vistazo al ChangeLog de las aplicaciones, a veces las subidas de versiones simples (-r*) son más importantes de lo que parece  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *ackward wrote:*   un emerge sync bastante a menudo, 3 veces por semana. El sistema es otra historia, miro que paquetes hay que instalar con un "-upD world" y si hay alguna actualizacion que me interesa la pongo. En general paso de subidas de versiones simples de -r1 a -r2, paquetes complicados o actualizaciones masivas de librerias o entornos graficos. 
> 
> Creo que deberías echar un vistazo al ChangeLog de las aplicaciones, a veces las subidas de versiones simples (-r*) son más importantes de lo que parece 

 

Amén   :Laughing: 

Solo añadir que a veces las subidas de versión mayor son solo un lavado de cara y carecen de importancia.  :Wink: 

----------

## maximan

varias veces por dia, soy muy "insoportable"

M

----------

## i92guboj

 *maximan wrote:*   

> varias veces por dia, soy muy "insoportable"
> 
> M

 

Lo cual no es muy correcto, como el mismo emerge te dice si te fijas:

```

# emerge --sync

WARNING: usage of RSYNC_TIMEOUT is deprecated, use PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS instead

WARNING: usage of RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM is deprecated, use PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS instead

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to owl.gentoo.org

Server Address : 64.127.121.98

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz, 1024MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list. 
```

Si generas más carga de la cuenta en los servidores, te arriesgas a un baneo temporal.

----------

## ackward

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   
> 
> Creo que deberías echar un vistazo al ChangeLog de las aplicaciones, a veces las subidas de versiones simples (-r*) son más importantes de lo que parece  
> 
> Amén  
> ...

 

Nos hacemos mayores para estar compilando cada 2x3, ademas es el ordenador personal , solo lo toco yo, sin accesos externos... en casa del herrero? pues eso.  Estoy pensando en pillar un quad-core de amd en un par de meses, si puedo dedicar recursos a la compilacion sin que se resienta el resto importara menos lanzarlo todos los dias (pj el wow sobre wine + ts, o la conversion de divx a mpeg para poder ir en el tren viendo anime).

El p2p o las actividades de riesgo los he sacado a un minibarebone, mucho mas controlado, pero tb esta en los huesos.

----------

